# Any meets in South Florida anytime soon?



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Just wanted to find out if there will be any South Florida meets anytime in the near future.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## kt4000m (May 26, 2008)

i guess, its like iasca sq shows down here [none]. bump


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe we should have our own meet! Just to listen, show off and talk (and maybe drink a few brewskies to beat the heat).


----------



## kt4000m (May 26, 2008)

sounds good to me. is there anymore people in s florida who want to meet up?
kt


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

kt4000m said:


> sounds good to me. is there anymore people in s florida who want to meet up?
> kt


I think it should be somewhere in Broward county, that way people from Dade and Palm Beach counties could attend. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Southernsurfer (Jul 8, 2008)

fcarpio said:


> I think it should be somewhere in Broward county, that way people from Dade and Palm Beach counties could attend. Anyone up for it?


Sounds good to me, I'll drive down from P B county


----------

